# GREASE for Fisher Plow Pins



## gwhayduke (Dec 8, 2018)

I need to know what grease you all use in below freezing weather on the pins that mount the plow to the truck. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

White lithium spray is what we use


----------



## gwhayduke (Dec 8, 2018)

Wow that was fast. Thank you VERY much


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's in the grease gun.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Fluid Film


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

I use the Lucas heavy duty grease for cold temp. I'm sure any grease will do if you replace often enough. Doesn't hurt to coat it all in lithium after.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard! :clapping: 

My dealer suggested Red Lithium Grease or Red Lithuanian Grease as I call it to drive my dad and son crazy.  Seems to work pretty well. 

NYH1.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Castle Endura heavy duty
Or Castle muscle grease. Both are the best spray on greases I have found and adhere in cold or wet conditions.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I use Mobile one synthetic or Big Foot. Big foot is not cold weather rated, but lasts longer than any grease Ive ever used.


----------

